# Hi to all



## columbo1977 (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi All

Looks like  good forum I'm sure I will enjoy speaking to you all.

Columbo


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi to you too, pleased to meet you, hope you enjoy being here, Olly.


----------



## Suzip (Feb 10, 2008)

Hiya Columbo.  Just joined myself.  Good luck to you


----------



## rumpole40k (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi and Welcome Columbo


----------



## Shinn (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi Columbo and welcome to WF.


----------



## Sam (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi, Columbo, and welcome to the forum. Be sure to post some work, but if you really want critiqued, I suggest you critique some work first so that the people you've critiqued will look for yours. 

Have a good time. 

Sam.


----------



## Nickie (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi there, Columbo, and welcome!


Nickie


----------



## Rachelle de Bretagne (Feb 12, 2008)

Hello,

I am kind of new around here but thought I would give the site a whirl.

Rachelle


----------



## virginia (Feb 12, 2008)

Hello Columbo and welcome. I too, only made my "entrance" this week - it does seem very good doesn't it? Look forward to seeing you around.

Virginia

P.S. I think "hello" to Rachelle too - pleased to meet you *both*!


----------

